# poly fill in small enclosure



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

i have a dodge ram with the underseat box with 2 12's. i had somebody tell me thet if i get a cheap pillow and put the polly fill in there it makes the sub think it has more air space. how much do i use???? the box is .6cu per sub


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

max id go is about 1 lb of polyfill in each chamber


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

you can buy the stuff in a bag and not have to destroy a pillow if you want to, check the craft stores, etc.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

jimp said:


> you can buy the stuff in a bag and not have to destroy a pillow if you want to, check the craft stores, etc.


Check out your local walmart. They sell it by the bag on the cheap! Look in the craft department. Or you can always use fiberglass batt insulation if you have any of that laying around.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

ok cool. ill go there today probly!


----------



## DC925 (Jun 17, 2010)

May add more dumb to this dumb question? haha. Do you just loosely shove the polyfill into the box? I've seen boxes lined with the stuff, and I've heard of other folks affixing it using glue.


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

DC925 said:


> May add more dumb to this dumb question? haha. Do you just loosely shove the polyfill into the box? I've seen boxes lined with the stuff, and I've heard of other folks affixing it using glue.


I have always just loosely placed it in an enclosure when I used it, but you may get 500 opinions on this lol


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

YOU WANT PICS OF MY ENCLOSURE???? sorry for caps!


----------



## dch828 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that the optimum is somewhere around 1lb/cubic ft or a little over. There is a good article linked to somewhere on this forum.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...forum/80473-does-acoustic-foam-poly-fill.html


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

ill get pics up when ever my phone decides to send the pics to my email!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is a classic Car Stereo Review article on the subject by Tom Nousaine, "Fill 'er Up":
http://www.nousaine.com/pdfs/Box Stuffing.pdf

My early lesson on stuffing boxes and enclosure types in general was back in 1990 from this Car Stereo Review article "Design and Conquer" written by Tom:
http://www.nousaine.com/pdfs/Design and Conquer.pdf

Designed a dual 10" box with drivers from Madisound after reading that....fun times.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

> Space in Question where the box is to be placed


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

what are you going after ?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've used polyfill a lot and can't imagine a box without it. It helps control standing waves, and as you said, makes the box _sound_ bigger, at least IMO. If you're going to use it, stuff it full but make sure it doesn't get into the workings of the sub. You might want to stuff the box with loose polyfill and then separate it from the sub with a buffer of batt insulation. I was curious, though...when designing your enclosure, did you subtract the airspace that the sub displaces?


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

i just want deeper bass. i know that ill never get BOOOOOOM out of this box. i just want hip-hip/rap bass to be more responsive. when i listen to rock its really tight and sounds amazing. so i thought a little poly fill wouldnt hurt. i need to get better subs though! i was listening to boyz in the hood by easy-e the otherday and the subs were distorting big time and my punch 250 is not even turned up that much. i thought i was starving the subs. so i turned up the amp and i was def not starving the subs!


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

> was curious, though...when designing your enclosure, did you subtract the airspace that the sub displaces?


this is a very popular prefab box for 02-08 dodge rams.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

stewartwms21 said:


> i just want deeper bass. i need to get better subs though!


Can you sell them ?

How much can you afford ?


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

i probly wont sell them cause they are old school. im getting ready to pick up a set of old school kicker comps next week. to good of a deal to pass up. ive been looking at shallow mounts. most i would spend right now is like 100 per sub. what would you recommend?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't find any twelves 




> I chose the Alpine SWE-1041 10" subwoofer for my CR-V because it requires relatively little box volume.
> 
> 1. Choosing your subwoofer.
> When choosing a subwoofer, carefully note the manufacturer's recommended enclosure size, especially if you have limited space in your vehicle. The box volume tells you how big your enclosure needs to be for maximum performance from the sub. The box shown in this article was intended for my Honda CR-V, so I wanted to make sure it wouldn't take up too much space. With that requirement in mind, I chose the Alpine SWE-1041 10" sub. The manufacturer recommends a box volume of 0.6 to 1.25 cubic feet.


You could add a reducing piece of wood across the face of the enclosure unless it is tight against the back of the seat [ something to mount the subwoofer to ].


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

i found the 12's but they are .8! i guess thats better than the 1.20 that these blaupunkts are!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Don' choose $100 shallow subs if you are looking for deeper bass than you have. 

Whats sub do you have now"
Whats your XO situation like? 
Is the box perfectly sealed?

Be carefull...if you are distorting like crazy...the next step is blown driver.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

my subs are blaupunkt pc12's they are svc 4ohm 160 rms 320max. blau recommends 1.20 for sealed box.
there is no rattling or air coming from the box ,so its sealed up good. im getting ready to get a crossover from amazon. ive never had an externall xo befor so when i get that imm be on here asking what to set it to!


----------



## 08Raider (Jun 17, 2010)

That small of an enclosure could be "choking" your subs. As for shallow subs, there is not a shallow mount sub out there for under $100 that is worth a damn. If you increase your budget a little, that would open up a lot of options.

If you increase your budget to $140 per sub a good option for you might be the Polk MM1240. It has just under 4 3/4 mounting depth so it is not a true shallow sub, and it sounds really big in small enclosures. They recommend .88 per sub, but if you take your .6 and pollyfill it they should work.........especially a lot better than your current subs.

If you want to go with a true shallow mount, sometimes you can get the kenwood Excelon shallow for about $150 per, just make sure you get the excelon line and not their entry level shallow. Although i still think the Polk will have a better overall response and low frequency extension in the box you have. There are a couple other shallow subs out there that would fit your box perfectly but they are at least double what you stated your budget is . (Si MKIII, and RE SL's)


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

cant decide if i want to go with the swe 1041's and make an adapter ring or just be lazy and go with the 1241's and use poly fill. has anybody here bought from dealer cost car audio??? they are the only place i can find that has these subs instock online.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I remember there being a scam site...you might want to do some researching before buying.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

googled them! will not be buying from them. first page was all bad reveiws!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Found it... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/dumb-question-forum/82295-dealer-cost-audio-any-good.html


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

dang i was stoked too!!! there is a guy on cl that has some in a box w/ amp. i asked if he would sell seperate and hew wants 150 for both. i might go for that. still gonna keep searching for the best sub& price that fit my needs!


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

so i put a little bit of fill in the box. it helped!!!!!!!!! so now im probly going to get the swe-1243s and add a little more fill.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

cheapest ?


Tech For Less 2,893 seller ratings New No tax + Shipping: $16.86 $62.58 $45.72


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

is that from ebay??? i just googled it and found techforless.com they have the 12's w/o grills for 29 bux! good looking out a$$! thats easier then messing with ebay too!


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

ok i have decided that if i run 10's i have alot mor options. so im going to make adapter rings for my box and get a set of rockford prime 10's. i can get them from amazon for $83 as they have a 40% off on select rockford now! but it looks like if i order them now i wont get them till middle of august. i can wait a few weeks to save 50bux!


----------

